# Mystery object in my mother's sewing basket?



## Josiah (May 3, 2015)

Can any one identify this object which I found in my mother's sewing basket as I tried to prepare for my garage sale?


----------



## Jackie22 (May 3, 2015)

Not sure, but maybe something to do with making pleats???

Looks very old, you might check on Ebay for comparing.


----------



## ndynt (May 3, 2015)

Am unsure also, A tailor's clapper for turning pointed and rounded seams?


----------



## AprilSun (May 30, 2015)

Did you find out what this is? I ask because it makes me think of a "shoe stretcher" I have. It looks like if you slide the gold band, it will either get wider or close up and that is the way my shoe stretcher operates. But, why would a shoe stretcher be in a sewing basket? Just a thought.


----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2015)

AprilSun, a shoe stretcher is what came to my mind as well, but, yes about why in a sewing basket, though, I've ask why I have my keys in the freezer a iimes or two.


----------



## AprilSun (May 30, 2015)

AprilT said:


> AprilSun, a shoe stretcher is what came to my mind as well, but, yes about why in a sewing basket, though, I've ask why I have my keys in the freezer a iimes or two.



I store things in places I'm sure others wouldn't even think about. But, it's so I'll see it occasionally and know where it's at if I should need it. If I didn't, I would be searching my house for it and still wouldn't be able to find it.  Maybe that's why this is stored in the sewing basket.


----------

